# Sharing Bottle Sites



## slugplate (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm curious to find out how many of us share the location of their dig sites? Personally, I do not. I made that mistake once and it cost me quite a few treasures I'm sure... they stripped it dry.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 9, 2020)

I really don't care. I'll name the general vcinity, but that's about it. There's several spots in Schuylkill county PA I search, mostly around the Ashland area, and on private property in Mariana PA. Nothing much around here.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 9, 2020)

As a raccoon, I'm not very well known for sharing.


----------



## RCO (Jan 9, 2020)

some of the public docks I've checked around , it was sort of well known that I was searching around for things , but I never saw anyone else give it a try . 

to most people it wouldn't be worth swimming around a dock just to try and find a bottle hidden in the sand 

there seems to be more competition here for metal detector search areas , seen different people check beaches and such , some of the bigger beaches have been checked so many times , can't imagine there is anything there


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 9, 2020)

RCO said:


> some of the public docks I've checked around , it was sort of well known that I was searching around for things , but I never saw anyone else give it a try .
> 
> to most people it wouldn't be worth swimming around a dock just to try and find a bottle hidden in the sand
> 
> there seems to be more competition here for metal detector search areas , seen different people check beaches and such , some of the bigger beaches have been checked so many times , can't imagine there is anything there




Virginia is a mad house when it comes to detecting. Everyone has one, and everybody does it. In Pennsylvania, my grandfather and uncle cleaned out the county I search in pretty good.


----------



## RCO (Jan 9, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> Virginia is a mad house when it comes to detecting. Everyone has one, and everybody does it. In Pennsylvania, my grandfather and uncle cleaned out the county I search in pretty good.




I don't imagine there is any unchecked beaches here , although is likely still vacant lots and old farm properties which have never been checked , simply cause many of them entirely grew back and are entirely covered with trees and vegetation now , so it be hard for someone with a metal detector to search 

I found an old dump that way a few years back , poking thru an old property I found on an old map , in a tree covered area got a metal hit , which was old nails but was actually a small dump , old whiskey bottles and such mixed in , but so well hidden you never would of though it was there


----------



## slugplate (Jan 9, 2020)

RCO said:


> some of the public docks I've checked around , it was sort of well known that I was searching around for things , but I never saw anyone else give it a try .
> 
> to most people it wouldn't be worth swimming around a dock just to try and find a bottle hidden in the sand
> 
> there seems to be more competition here for metal detector search areas , seen different people check beaches and such , some of the bigger beaches have been checked so many times , can't imagine there is anything there


I'm jealous of divers, LOL. I know for a fact there are places near me that hold some tasty bottles. The best time to dive them is late Fall and early Winter - less boat and human traffic. Personally, I have to wait for strong storms to wash them up. You certainly have a leg up on some of us that wait for the ocean, if you live near one, to cough up bottles. Thus why I've turned my attention to old dump sites.


----------



## RCO (Jan 9, 2020)

slugplate said:


> I'm jealous of divers, LOL. I know for a fact there are places near me that hold some tasty bottles. The best time to dive them is late Fall and early Winter - less boat and human traffic. Personally, I have to wait for strong storms to wash them up. You certainly have a leg up on some of us that wait for the ocean, if you live near one, to cough up bottles. Thus why I've turned my attention to old dump sites.



I often wonder whats in deeper waters , I've only checked the areas close to the docks which were not that deep as I didn't have actual dive gear .

one of the areas I check was searched by a diver years ago and he found bottles but I didn't seem to have any trouble finding stuff there , read that in river locations currents and such can reveal hidden stuff that might not of been visible years earlier 

I'd like to find a couple new dump sites to search in 2020 , in need of something new , like to find a pre 1940's dump site , as I seem to have trouble finding older dumps here , seems to be lots of 50's-60's even 70's dumps but nothing really old


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 9, 2020)

RCO said:


> I often wonder whats in deeper waters , I've only checked the areas close to the docks which were not that deep as I didn't have actual dive gear .
> 
> one of the areas I check was searched by a diver years ago and he found bottles but I didn't seem to have any trouble finding stuff there , read that in river locations currents and such can reveal hidden stuff that might not of been visible years earlier
> 
> I'd like to find a couple new dump sites to search in 2020 , in need of something new , like to find a pre 1940's dump site , as I seem to have trouble finding older dumps here , seems to be lots of 50's-60's even 70's dumps but nothing really old



My uncle works with divers in New London, CT.  He has told me stories of the divers going down in the Thames River and pulling out whole stoneware jugs and buckets of bottles constantly. I have also heard that there are still whale carcasses down there from its whaling city days. When my uncle is able to he persuades his diver friends to give some of their loot to me


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 9, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> My uncle works with divers in New London, CT.  He has told me stories of the divers going down off the docks in the Thames River and pulling out whole stoneware jugs and buckets of bottles constantly. I have also heard that there are still whale carcasses down there from its whaling city days. When my uncle is able to he persuades his diver friends to give some of their loot to me


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 9, 2020)

I'll share the locations of large municipal dumps when the info on them is widely available online.  But I definitely won't share spots that I find by walking if they don't have any documentation online.

And RCO I don't think there's a single public beach in Canada which hasn't been heavily detected at this point.  Most of the easy stuff left to find is in people's yards or areas which wouldn't be initially obvious.  I did actually come across an unhunted beach last summer, but it was at a private cabin rental area where I was staying on vacation.  I could only hunt the beach and the shallows so probably missed lots but I did manage to pull a Mercury dime on top of all the King George VI pennies.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 9, 2020)

RCO said:


> I often wonder whats in deeper waters , I've only checked the areas close to the docks which were not that deep as I didn't have actual dive gear .
> 
> one of the areas I check was searched by a diver years ago and he found bottles but I didn't seem to have any trouble finding stuff there , read that in river locations currents and such can reveal hidden stuff that might not of been visible years earlier
> 
> I'd like to find a couple new dump sites to search in 2020 , in need of something new , like to find a pre 1940's dump site , as I seem to have trouble finding older dumps here , seems to be lots of 50's-60's even 70's dumps but nothing really old


Spots where tides seem to swirl and deposit things toward the outside of them seem to be hot. In NJ there are places by a bridge and in the bay that are loaded. Clammers pull up so many bottles they have to throw them back into the water. Bottles to them are not worth the effort and they don't pay for a day's wages. But, blobs, hutches, meds, ponies, and china are not uncommon in those waters. I'm sure a good diver can load bags of them if they choose.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 9, 2020)

slugplate said:


> I'm curious to find out how many of us share the location of their dig sites? Personally, I do not. I made that mistake once and it cost me quite a few treasures I'm sure... they stripped it dry.


It's very rare that I actually "dig" but no, I do not share search sites.  Last year there was some person or persons who found bottles that I had hidden in the woods. A place where they shouldn't have known.  Maybe it was coincidence but they may have been following me..


----------



## American (Jan 15, 2020)

cute dog.  I have an English Mastiff that looks like that


----------

